# Power steering died...



## Honeyboy (Jan 4, 2007)

On my 2004 Maxima, I was just starting to turn right from a stopped position and when I was turned all the way it felt like something popped and then all my power steering fluid leaked out. Obviously I have no PS. Any ideas what it could be and how much it's gonna cost me. 

I'm no mechanic so I will need to find someone who can fix it hopefully for cheap. Is this going to be a simple problem that anyone can fix or do I need to take it to a dealer and pay the big bucks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Try taking a look yourself. A leak shouldn't be that hard to find. If it is a hose with a hose clamp on either side, it shouldn't pose much of a problem for a shadetree. Anything else and you may need to consult a reputable mechanic. Do NOT continue driving the vehicle without any powersteering fluid in the system, since this will cause the pump to run dry damaging it. Then you will be looking at also replacing a powersteering pump as well.


----------



## Honeyboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks rps for you response. I've found out what the problem was. 

I'm probably not using the right terminology here, but the rack had come apart. The part that connects to the wheel had "unscrewed" itself and actually come off. That caused a breech in the system and that's why fluid leaked out. Luckily my mechanic was able to screw it back on and it seems to be fine now. Why it came off I have no idea. But my mechanic probably saved me $800-$1000 because you know the dealer would have wanted to sell me a new rack. My mechanic charged me $60.

Alls well that ends well.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome. At least it is fixed, and for a good price!


----------

